# Anyone ever heard of Chaca Maltese



## shiro (Aug 14, 2008)

I am looking to get a puppy from her. She is very nice. Does anyone have experience dealing or even get a puppy from her. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe she's Dian's sister of Midis Maltese.
If you check her website you will see her foundation champions are from other breeders. 
That's really all I know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn (Lacie & Tillie's Mom) almost got a puppy from her, but her husband is very ill and she had to pass. I'm sure she would be thrilled if little Cassie found a home with one of our SM members!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...52&hl=chaca


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Cathy is a close friend of Dian (MiDis Maltese) but they aren't related. My little girl Bella is from her breeding. She shows alot of Malts and is a very nice and honest person. I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from her and if you are planning on getting Cassie that would be great!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - Cathy is wonderful and wants only the best for her furbabies. She's very involved with handling and showing and has some wonderful foundation stock.

If you are thinking of getting Cassie (or her little littermate brother), I can attest to how wonderful the pedigrees are. You won't be sorry if you get one of Cathy's babies. I know that she has them thoroughly vet checked prior to placement and that she drives several hours to use Dian's vet (MiDis Maltese) as she has much more confidence in this vet.

If it is Cassie that you're getting, I am very happy because I will, at least, get to watch her grow up on SM.

I am still heartbroken that she isn't going to be mine, but with my husband being so ill at this time, I just can't get a new puppy.


----------

